# wireless nfs

## TheLexx

Over the years I have grown accustom to using nfs over a hard-wired system. The convenience of having my home directory and multimedia directory shared between my main computer and backup computer has been hard to do without. In such a landscape, security was usually just preventing the wider Internet from access to nfs.

Now, do to changes in my Internet access and living situation, it seems that I might have to pull myself out of the 19-hundreds. I would nfs-like access between Linux computers over wifi. From what I have read on the old versions of nfs, this would be a security nightmare. I have so many questions regarding where to start. Is there a resource I can read that will answer my questions of how to began with mounting a secure filesystem over wifi?

----------

## depontius

The simplest thing you could do would be to tunnel your data through a VPN over the wifi.

More detailed...  Who controls the wifi?  If you control the wifi, you can make it secure, even without the VPN.  The simplest tool at your disposal is a good password - say the full 63 allowable character length, with the full set of allowable characters, using some sort of random number generator.

Password attacks have 2 general categories, and of course both can be used together.  There are dictionary attacks and brute-force.  Dictionary attacks can be thwarted by using a random password generator.  Brute-force attacks can be thwarted with key length.  Compute power gets cheaper all the time, and I'm under the impression that any wifi password 10 characters or shorter is pretty much worthless.  But every key bit doubles the effort, and 63 characters is a lot of doubling.

----------

